# Flash drive into a Mp3 player



## Devonance (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been reading, and it looks possible, i have been trying to find a website that allows people to post questions (like this site) Geek squad doesnt have a forum for the public.

Anyway, i want to make a Flash drive into a Mp3 player. i have emailed a Computer/electric mod, and asked him, he said on a yahoo answers 
question:

_ "There is nothing impossible if you just know how to make it possible. And also this one is possible. As you have the flash drive, it actuall contains the chips to hold some data. Now you need unit to process the file system of the flash drive and process the mp3 files. This can be easily done with PICs (Programable IC). You can use one to program it in a way to manage the flash drive then attach with the flash panel. And you can process the mp3 files with programming the PIC. Then all you need a small amplifier and sound processing unit, which can be made with any op-amp and filters. Then you can use it as a mp3 player. But as it is going to be hand made I don't think its going to that much small as the other ones in the market. Let me know what you did about it."

_So i know it is possible, but it would take *ALOT* of work,could anyone tell me or even give me some guildlines on how to do this? i know how to solder_(?) _and how to strip wires, and all that other jazz. but i need sorta like a buddy to help me do this. I have 5 1GB flash drives. but i would not know where to start... help?

PS. is i got this post in the wrong thread, I am very sorry 

♠ Kevin ♠


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone can post a pie-in-the-sky idea on the Internet. That doesn't mean it's actually possible. A flash drive just contains storage. You'd have to build the audio, power, and processing application. With the low cost of 1GB music players, this clearly isn't any type of economical project. It's far more theoretical. Asking for someone to provide the steps for you defeats the purpose.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll have to make or buy a tiny music player circuit somehow. To be that small, it would have to be surface-mount components, much too small for a human to solder, even if you found a wiring diagram. And you'd need the jack, too.

(I guess 2 people with similar attitudes towards this posted at almost the same time. Take the advice and forget it. Unless you own an electronics factory in Japan or China, you won't live long enough.)


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe you could try upgrading the memory in an existing MP3 player? Use the internals of the thumb drive to add some disc space.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Why would you bother?
This one already done is only about $US30
http://www.dse.co.nz/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/en/product/A5379


----------

